# Tying and Lacing cadet ankle boots



## joeydepalmer65 (7 May 2019)

I was looking at several videos regarding the care of cadet uniforms and one thing I noticed was the slip knot boot tying method instead of the bow tying method. Glad to see they are learning how to ladder lace in cadets but what is up with this slip knot tie method? To me it would seem like a more difficult way to tie and untie your boots than the bow which goes way back to who knows when. And it would seem to me for a first aid attendant or medical staff who has to quickly remove someone's shoe/boot, it would be quicker to grab a lace and pull than to fiddle with a knot that was deliberately put in by the person who was wearing the shoe/boot If anyone says its quicker to tie or to untie, I would love to see a video showing the two types side by side while being timed to see which is faster.


----------



## dangerboy (7 May 2019)

To be honest, I think if you had to quickly remove the boot the laces would be cut using medical scissors.


----------



## dimsum (7 May 2019)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> To be honest, I think if you had to quickly remove the boot the laces would be cut using medical scissors.



Or a knife.


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (8 May 2019)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> To be honest, I think if you had to quickly remove the boot the laces would be cut using medical scissors.


Not all ways. if you slice open your foot/leg or shoot yourself in the foot. most of the time, they just undo the boot and remove it, unless someone ties their boots in knots. Like I said, I like to see someone who puts knots in their boots up against someone who ties their boots in a bow and see who can remove their own boots the quickest; and than see someone else remove their boots. have it all on video and show me what is better.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> Not all ways. if you slice open your foot/leg or shoot yourself in the foot. most of the time, they just undo the boot and remove it, unless someone ties their boots in knots. Like I said, I like to see someone who puts knots in their boots up against someone who ties their boots in a bow and see who can remove their own boots the quickest; and than see someone else remove their boots. have it all on video and show me what is better.



Maybe they can build that into an episode of The Great Canadian Race...each team draws straws to see if they have to quickly untie a knot or a double-tied bow before preceding on to the next stage...fastest boot removers win.

Seriously though, I hope this isn’t keeping you up at night.  You seem very focused on the issue...and also a bit dismissive over what people would do in an actual combat injury situation to remove a boot. Knife or the EMT-style scissors in one’s FA Kit is likely how most of us would proceed to open the boot up as widely as possible to minimize adding to the trauma. 

:2c:

G2G


----------



## dimsum (8 May 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I hope this isn’t keeping you up at night.  You seem very focused on the issue...and also a bit dismissive over what people would do in an actual combat injury situation to remove a boot. Knife or the EMT-style scissors in one’s FA Kit is likely how most of us would proceed to open the boot up as widely as possible to minimize adding to the trauma.



And to add to this, we're talking about Cadet (ie parade) boots, right?


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (10 May 2019)

That's what I thought I was asking about was cadet boots and not the army boots. I am sure the army is not dumb enough to tie their boots in knots, even though some times it dose happen


----------



## dangerboy (10 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> That's what I thought I was asking about was cadet boots and not the army boots. I am sure the army is not dumb enough to tie their boots in knots, even though some times it dose happen



I have had the misfortune of being involved in several mass casualty incidents along with single pers being injured and have never seen any medic take time to unlace boots, carefully remove clothes. They have their scissors or knife out and are cutting away to expose the wound. Hopefully an actual medic or EMT will jump in with their opinion.


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2019)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Hopefully an actual medic or EMT will jump in with their opinion.



Unlike in the military, civilians have a tendency to sue the City for damage to personal property, or a broken fingernail.  

Do what you consider necessary.


----------



## sarahsmom (12 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> Not all ways. if you slice open your foot/leg or shoot yourself in the foot. most of the time, they just undo the boot and remove it, unless someone ties their boots in knots.



As a medic I can guarantee you that if you slice open your leg or shoot yourself in the foot, your boot laces and shoe laces are getting cut off. Your pants are also getting cut off. I’m not fiddling with a belt or buttons or laces. That’s what my scissors are for.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2019)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> As a medic I can guarantee you that if you slice open your leg or shoot yourself in the foot, your boot laces and shoe laces are getting cut off. Your pants are also getting cut off.



Pants and boots would probably be a write-off anyway.


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (12 May 2019)

You all seem not to understand the question. why are they using the slip knot instead of the trusted and true tying your shoes with a bow? it dose not matter why the shoe has to come off, just that it would come off faster just by undoing the bow and slower by unknotting it


----------



## DanteKania (24 May 2019)

one reason that you ladder tie is for quick removal in an emergency situation. Whether you slit knot it or use a bow is personal preference as It wont really make a different on the overall look or practicality


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2019)

...when ankle support isn’t necessary perhaps, but ladder tying is not nearly as stabilizing in a tall boot as conventional cross-over lacing styles that create many little triangles (engineeringly more stable than a series of stacked rectangles...that turns into a stack of contorted rhombuses (rhombi?).

:2c:

G2G


----------

